# Frugal sewing tips and websites



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

Even though I read the post from the Admin telling us things would be changing, I got all screwed up looking for the right place to put this  

Making pillowcases from good flat sheets, dresses from pillowcases, cloth napkins...it's all good but I need some new stuff! What sites do you all use for sewing--free patterns, ideas, etc.? I use www.craftster.org mostly...


----------



## rainbowmoon (Apr 8, 2007)

www.etsy.com

what are you wanting to make? you could make wool diaper covers w/ old sweaters, patchy skirts,etc..I Have made many reconstructed pieces of clothing recycling old clothes.

maybe google "recycled clothing"?


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

rainbowmoon said:


> www.etsy.com
> 
> what are you wanting to make? you could make wool diaper covers w/ old sweaters, patchy skirts,etc..I Have made many reconstructed pieces of clothing recycling old clothes.
> 
> maybe google "recycled clothing"?


Etsy is a good site, especially for selling your own wares  I want to be able to make stuff for my home and family by using or recycling whatever is available. Dress, crib sheets and even curtains from flat sheets...skirts for me from an old dress. That kind of thing--putting out the least amount of money for items for my home.

It's become some kind of game now with my kids--"Hey, we need (fill in the blank)!"..."Somebody check and see if Mom can just make it!" LOL!


----------



## MTTMATSUA (May 23, 2007)

One of my favorite ways to use my daughters' t-shirts that were getting a bit short...attach an appropriate amount of yardage to the bottom for 't-shirt' dresses. You can even take a little of the leftovers and make hairscrunchies and applique something on the front of the shirt (perfect for those ketchup stains...) As they outgrew them, add a ruffle or some lace onto the bottom. Poor youngest always had the same dresses for years; sis is 5 years older!

=)Bonnie


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

MTTMATSUA said:


> One of my favorite ways to use my daughters' t-shirts that were getting a bit short...attach an appropriate amount of yardage to the bottom for 't-shirt' dresses. You can even take a little of the leftovers and make hairscrunchies and applique something on the front of the shirt (perfect for those ketchup stains...) As they outgrew them, add a ruffle or some lace onto the bottom. Poor youngest always had the same dresses for years; sis is 5 years older!
> 
> =)Bonnie


LOL! I had to laugh about the ketchup stain trick...thought I was the only Mama in the world who does that! :goodjob:


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I belong to FreePatterns http://groups.yahoo.com/group/freepatterns a group of people that posts links to free patterns. You would have to use the search engine after becoming a member as there is no organization to the links.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I can't find it right now....

Someone had directions on how to makeover denim jeans into a very nice looking skirt. 
That idea has been around a while. But, it is very popular right now.

I love to buy clothing from second hand stores or garage sales and make them over.

Take off silky sleaves from ladies blouses. Sew the cut off. Use as a gift bag with a ribbon tie.

Men's flannel shirts make great fabric finds for flannel quilts

Old wool clothing is great in penny rugs, felting projects, and making purses. (so many more ideas)

Cotton ugly fabrics. I buy these and cut into 2 in strips to make twinned rugs on the rug loom.

Use large/adult clothing to make childrens clothing. 

Cotton fabrics in shirts can be cut into 12 1/2 in squares and hemmed for 
napkins. 

Old sweaters and shirts can be used/remade as pillow covers. 

Oh, I could go on and on here. So many ideas.


----------



## MTTMATSUA (May 23, 2007)

QuiltingLady2 said:


> I can't find it right now....
> 
> Someone had directions on how to makeover denim jeans into a very nice looking skirt.



My youngest did that for a skirt for me. She used a pair of my old L*vi's that I had worn the bottom out of so she knew it fit my middle. Left the bottomed 'unhemmed' (just stiched close to the edge...) so it had that frayed look. It's longer so a lot more age appropriate for me. It's my 'dress up jeans' for a dinner out... teehee.... 

I have no idea exactly how she did it but I love it! She's also made purses out of shorts she's outgrown or purchased at the thrifts...handy gal!!! (Oldest swears she cannot sew...I think that is the same ploy I use when it comes to house painting...'I dunno how!' Some one else is gonna have to do it for me! wink*wink)

 Bonnie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I won't run cheap fabric or thread through my sewing machines, but to save money, I subscribe to a ton of email newsletters from online fabric shops. When they announce their 50% sales, that's when I buy my quilt fabric. Same for thread.

I save all denim from our worn out jeans (and have family members save it for me as well). I use the denim for lots of stuff like pillow backings, potholder backs, you name it.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------

